# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Y quién dijo que las energías renovables encarecían la energía eléctrica? En Alemania, no

## termopar

Y siempre habrá alguien que necesite ir al oculista, para bendición de los oftalmólogos:




> El precio de la electricidad en Alemania en caída libre por el boom de las energías renovables
> 
> 2 SEPTIEMBRE, 2015
> 
> ¿Por qué el precio de la electricidad en Alemania siguen cayendo?
> 
> La canciller Angela Merkel marcó el camino de Alemania hacia una economía que funcionara con energía renovable en 2010 con su plan de Energiewende. El resultado ha sido un descenso imparable de los precios mayoristas de la electricidad, que ha caído al mínimo de los últimos 12 años.
> 
> 
> ...


Referencias: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...-keep-falling-

----------

NoRegistrado (04-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los oftalmólogos tendrán que hacer negocio también...


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> Y siempre habrá alguien que necesite ir al oculista, para bendición de los oftalmólogos:
> 
> 
> Referencias: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...-keep-falling-


Quizás debería de ir al oculista, o al oftalmólogo, más de uno.
El título del mensaje y este párrafo _ (Pero, mientras que los precios al por mayor cayeron un 13 % en el último año, los subsidios para financiar el plan Energiewende han subido las facturas de los consumidores alemanes a la segunda posición en la Unión Europea, después de Dinamarca. Los precios domésticos aumentaron un 2 % en 2014 respecto al año anterior, así nos lo muestran los datos de Eurostat.)_ son contradictorios:
El precio de la energía baja y lo que han de pagar los usuarios sube. ¡Cómo debe ser la subvención, eufemísticamente en la noticia le llama subsidio, a las eléctricas que apuestan por renovables, aunque luego se la cargan a TODOS los usuarios!
Conclusión, el precio baja porque está subvencionado, si no estuviese, no bajaría. La subvención está por el 25 % o más. Sacado de que la producción renovable llega al 60% y de la diferencia entre bajada de mayorista y alza, 15 puntos, que se le aplica a todo el consumidor final.
En todas partes cuecen habas y, por lo que se ve y se lee, en Alemania a calderadas.

----------


## termopar

Si, por supuesto, la información es precisa. No es que no lo haya visto o leído, sino que hay que poner toda la información para que quede todo claro. (En la web de foronuclear, por ejemplo, ponen lo que les interesa). El precio mayorista baja. La factura sube ligeramente, porque se pagan las subvenciones, principalmente a la fotovoltaica pero tambien hay otras subvenciones de por medio no achacables a las renovables. Eso nunca lo he negado.

Pero hay varios puntos muy importantes:
- Dichas subvenciones, al final no afectan al usuario porque si no existiesen la renovables el precio subiría o se mantendría de igual forma, sin embargo el precio se mantiene aproximadamente constante (2%). Por lo tanto, la existencia de las renovables facilitan al mantenimiento de los precios, la competencia, etc.
- Las subvenciones son temporales, por tanto está bien denominarlas subsidios, mientras el sector entra en madurez. En ese momento desaparecen dichas subvenciones o subsidios. Véalo en el sector aerogenerador que ya apenas las requieren. Y por lo tanto el precio a la baja se consolida a medio plazo, y la factura del consumidor a largo plazo baja. Los alemanes están "encantados" con dicha subvención. Pregúnteles si no. No hay que abominar las subvenciones, bien usadas son algo muy positivas. Lo malo es cuando las subvenciones no aportan nada ni a corto ni a largo plazo, o son ilegales o para ayudar al amiguete de turno. 
- Dicha subvención además, favorece el cumplimiento de disminución de tasas de emisiones de CO2 y contaminantes varios.

En resumen, que las renovables han permitido una mayor competencia, unas menores emisiones de CO2 y/o contaminantes; y a largo plazo, el abaratamiento de la factura eléctrica y la menor dependencia sobre energías fósiles o nucleares. 

Pd: Y como ve (sube la electricidad el 2%, lo que la subida del IPC anual podría equilibrar perfectamente) "no hay contradicción alguna", no sube el precio de la electricidad. Otra cosa es que a efectos comparativos con otros paises haya empeorado, pero eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. A largo plazo, que es como hay que pensar en política energética, ya veremos quien tendrá más factura eléctrica. Aquí en España, la electricidad ha subido y mucho. Me temo que debido a muchas calderadas, no se si de habas o de marisco.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Pero la pregunta es: ¿Cómo bajando el precio medio el 13%, sube al usuario un 2%? ¿la subvención es del 25%? ¿Si no hubiese subvención hubiese bajado el precio o estaría igual o sería más caro para el consumidor final, si no se pagasen las subvenciones? Eso es lo importante.

----------


## termopar

El precio sube (si subir un 2% es subir, claro), por muchas razones a parte de por los subsidios a la fotovoltaica. La subvencion es de un 25% a qué? A la fotovoltaica? a la paralización de las nucleares? a los impuestos? En realidad, en Alemania el subsidio es de 6,25€ frente a una factura de unos 29,2€, es decir, un 21%, además un subsidio que ya se prevee finalizará en el 2017, según declaraciones del comisario Almunia (http://www.euractiv.com/sections/ene...-market-301466). Hable con más propiedad....Subir un 2% le parece encarecer?, en España ha subido en lo que llevamos de año en torno al 8% según la FACUA (https://www.facua.org/es/noticia.php?Id=9674) y eso que ahora ya no hay "primas a la fotovoltaica".

Y a su última pregunta, ...si no hubiese subvención, no estarían en el mercado las renovables, y el precio al usuario final habría subido en mayor medida, ya que las renovables han conseguido abaratar el precio mayorista (http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...ben-en-primas/).




> *Las renovables abaratan el precio del ‘pool’ en 1.867 millones más de lo que perciben en primas*
> 
> Ramón Roca septiembre 30, 2015
> El conjunto de las tecnologías limpias ha percibido 5.238 millones de euros de retribución, un 22% menos que en 2013
> 
> Uno de los grandes mitos de las renovables es que son muy caras por las excesivas ayudas que perciben y que se trasladan a la tarifa eléctrica. Pero lo que pocos saben es que las energías limpias logran aportar bastantes beneficios a la sociedad, como por ejemplo, el ahorro que producen en el precio de la electricidad. 
> 
> A mayor producción de renovables, sobre todo eólica e hidroeléctrica, más bajo es el precio que marca el mercado mayorista eléctrico, también conocido como ‘pool’. 
> 
> ...


Como puede observar, los detalles son importantes, y me encanta que le de importancia a estos subsidios que no encarecen el precio de la electricidad.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Mire, a mí me parece que decir que la presencia de renovables hace bajar el coste un 13%, pero que luego le cuesta al común de los usuarios un 2% más y que eso es bueno, es como la explicación de Cospedal al finiquito de Bárcenas. Increíble.

----------


## termopar

Es que al menos en España, lo que es increible es decir que el coste de la factura eléctrica ha subido por las renovables, eso no es para ir al oculista, es para ir a la ONCE. La factura sube por esto:




> Las renovables desmontan el recibo de la luz de los anuncios de las grandes eléctricas
> 
> Las principales plaformas de renovables independientes y organizaciones ecologistas hacen un desglose del recibo de la luz que contradice el publicitado por Iberdrola y Endesa
> De acuerdo con los datos de las renovables, el 55% de lo que el consumidor paga en la factura eléctrica va a parar a las grandes eléctricas
> A.G.
> 17/01/2014 - 13:21h   
> 
> Iberdrola y Endesa aseguran en sus publicidades que la mayor parte de lo que paga el consumidor en su recibo de la luz corresponde a subvenciones, impuestos y ayudas. Los anuncios se comenzaron a publicar a finales de diciembre, cuando se conoció la subasta del 19 de diciembre por la cual la luz iba a subir a partir de enero un 11%. El Gobierno habló de manipulación y las grandes eléctricas, a través de la patronal UNESA, se dieron por aludidas y comenzaron una campaña de comunicación.
> 
> ...


http://www.eldiario.es/economia/reno...219078262.html

Pero usted, puede seguir negándolo, diciendo que es increíble y tal. No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

----------


## Jonasino

> José Manuel Soria ha descubierto en las últimas semanas que pueden encontrarse amigos hasta en el infierno. Y es que la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, principal inductora de las duras medidas de ajuste acometidas por el Gobierno español, acaba de lanzar un inesperado salvavidas a Industria. "Afrontar la reforma de la energía renovable es el más urgente de los temas energéticos, en mi opinión", aseguraba hace unas semanas en una conferencia del sector eléctrico celebrada en Berlín. Sus palabras, que pasaron inadvertidas para el gran público, fueron rápidamente abrazadas por Alberto Nadal, número dos del ministerio. Es uno de los argumentos que utiliza para justificar los recortes que acechan.
> 
> Si hasta Alemania está en esas, reconocen fuentes conocedoras de las deliberaciones en Industria. De hecho, la canciller apunta un camino hasta ahora inexplorado en los sucesivos parches que Gobiernos populares y socialistas han diseñado para rebajar los costes del sistema. "Quiero una enmienda a la ley de energía renovable en la que no se renuncie a las primas reguladas. Eso sería un incentivo para progresar, pero será necesario que aquellos que reciben apoyos por la energía renovable participen en la expansión de la red, en el suministro de energía, en el almacenamiento y temas similares", añadió Merkel. Esto es, no se trata tanto o sólo- de recortar, sino de pedir más implicación en los gastos.
> 
> Una propuesta que rastree esas posibilidades está sobre la mesa del Ministerio de Industria. Por ejemplo y en esa línea, se ha planteado cobrar a eólicas y fotovoltaicas el coste de integración en red, una suerte de complemento, aseguran fuentes próximas al Ministerio. La principal ventaja de las medidas que transiten por esa senda es que no vulneran la seguridad jurídica de las inversiones realizadas, una de las obsesiones de Alemania en su defensa de los fondos que han puesto su dinero en el sector renovable español. De hecho, Merkel transmite ese discurso desde la era Zapatero, con bancos germanos también pillados en España. 
> [Click para ver más grande]
> 
> La tarifa eléctrica en España se compone casi al 50% del precio de la energía y de otros costes regulados, una segunda rúbrica que se ha convertido en un auténtico cajón de sastre. Según los últimos cálculos efectuados por el Ejecutivo, esos gastos rondarán los 20.000 millones en 2013. De ese importe, casi 9.000 corresponden a primas al régimen especial -en esencia, energías renovables-; 5.500 se van en retribuir la distribución -a las eléctricas-, y 1.700 en pagar el transporte -a Red Eléctrica (REE). El drama de Soria es que los ingresos previstos apenas alcanzan los 14.400 millones de euros, lo que arroja un déficit de 5.600 millones que necesita enjugar. Un problema que ya se ha perpetuado en el tiempo, formando una bola de nieve conocida como déficit de tarifa.
> 
> ...


Fuente: elconfidencial.com

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, parece que el abaratamiento de la factura eléctrica alemana por las renovables va adelante:

http://energialimpiaparatodos.com/20...ia-sostenible/
http://www.elsemanaldigital.com/alem...ias-144057.htm
http://www.blog-iluminacion.com/alem...en-renovables/

Y además, para Klaus Kuhnke, catedrático de la Universidad de Ciencias Aplicadas de Osnabrück (Alemania), es un camino IMPARABLE.

Discutir a las renovables lo comparo como si cuando se inventó la rueda, alguien dijera que es mejor cargar los materiales al lomo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (05-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Que las renovables son mejores fuentes de energía que las fósiles, no lo pongo en duda. Es más estoy completamente seguro. Pero este hilo no habla de eso. Tampoco habla de lo que pasa en España, sino en Alemania.
De lo que se habla es que si baja un 13% el coste de la energía y sube un 2 % el coste para el usuario final de cualquier tipo de mix energético, eso sea un abaratamiento. Hay más de un 25 % de diferencia. Salvo que sirva para pagar un déficit de tarifa o unas subvenciones encubiertas o descubiertas, me da igual. Lo que se concluye es que si no hubiese subvención a la instalación de las renovables, no se instalarían, no bajaría el coste de producción y, como no hay que cobrar el retorno de la subvención, no tendría porqué subir el precio para el usuario final, o eso esperaría ya que son alemanes, claro.
Lo que una subida real al consumidor sea vendido como una bajada importante del precio, cada vez se parece más a Cospedal y su explicación,  para eso no hay que ir al oftalmólogo, quizás a clases de matemáticas.

----------


## termopar

Sr Jonasino:

Esa noticia del confidencial es de mediados de 2013 (http://www.elconfidencial.com/econom...emania_600441/) y era una forma de defender los recortes a la fotovoltaica que después llevo a cabo el ministro de industria y energía relacionándolos con el déficit de tarifa que, como has podido leer en este hilo, no se relacionan linealmente. Ya ves que la canciller no ha hecho nada a posteriori salvo que le fuerce el sr. Almunia . Que pretendes comentar con esta aportación?

----------

NoRegistrado (05-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Que las renovables son mejores fuentes de energía que las fósiles, no lo pongo en duda. Es más estoy completamente seguro. Pero este hilo no habla de eso. Tampoco habla de lo que pasa en España, sino en Alemania.
> De lo que se habla es que si baja un 13% el coste de la energía y sube un 2 % el coste para el usuario final de cualquier tipo de mix energético, eso sea un abaratamiento. Hay más de un 25 % de diferencia. Salvo que sirva para pagar un déficit de tarifa o unas subvenciones encubiertas o descubiertas, me da igual. Lo que se concluye es que si no hubiese subvención a la instalación de las renovables, no se instalarían, no bajaría el coste de producción y, como no hay que cobrar el retorno de la subvención, no tendría porqué subir el precio para el usuario final, o eso esperaría ya que son alemanes, claro.
> Lo que una subida real al consumidor sea vendido como una bajada importante del precio, cada vez se parece más a Cospedal y su explicación, para eso no hay que ir al oftalmólogo, quizás a clases de matemáticas.


Usted esta sacando unas conclusiones que sólo las ve usted:

- El título es: Las renovables encarecen la energía eléctrica?

Y la respuesta es NO. Ni aquí, ni en Alemania, Hoy en día. Y las referencias las tiene en el hilo a poco que las lea.

- Y las conclusiones son:

Que si no hubiesen subvenciones, las renovables que no han alcanzado la madurez evidentemente no se instalarían. Pero aun así, revierten en beneficio para el consumidor:

- Manteniendo las facturas eléctricas controladas gracias al abaratamiento de la electricidad en el mercado mayorista y recuperando la inversión del estado vía subsidios.

- Disminuyendo las importaciones de combustibles fósiles y/o nucleares, y mejorando los parámetros medioambientales.

- Mejorando  el aprovisionamiento de energía al tener las fuentes energía en sus propias fronteras, evitando los problemas que habitualmente surgen con Rusia con el gas o con los vaivenes del precio del petróleo.

Y es mentira que no se baje el coste de producción, no se como ha llegado a esa conclusión, ni a que clases hay que ir para que me lo expliquen.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Mire Ud.
El pagano, el de a pie, paga un 2% más, ¿Porque hay mucha renovable? Eso se desprende de la noticia. O al menos me parece a mí.
Si paga un 2% más, a pesar que el precio de generación ha bajado un 13 %, es más caro. Eso es indiscutible.
Como veo que yo no le convenzo ni Ud a mí, fin de la conversación por mi parte.

----------


## Jonasino

> Sr Jonasino:
> 
> ¿ Que pretendes comentar con esta aportación?


Esto:

----------


## termopar

Sr. Perdiguera:
A buen entendedor, con pocas palabras, basta. Si le parece que la subida de la factura en un 2%, donde se incluyen otros muchos conceptos además de las renovables es motivo para sostener que el título es incorrecto, usted verá. 
Como este hilo espero no se cierre, le conmino a seguir la tendencia y veremos en un tiempo como continúa. El tiempo le dará o quitará la razón, y podremos ver si el título es correcto o incorrecto. 

Y del sr. Jonasino, a ver si a su edad muestra un poco más de seriedad.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-oct-2015)

----------


## termopar

Más datos:




> 1. Las energías renovables abaratan el coste de la electricidad. 
> 
> Posiblemente a estas alturas no seria necesario insistir en el fundamento teórico que sustenta esta afirmación ya elevada a la categoría de axioma.
> 
> No obstante, y aunque sea por simple curiosidad, quiero mostraros un par de gráficos, que espero sirvan para convencer de una vez por todas a los más incrédulos y/o faltos de vergüenza ajena.
> 
> 
> Precio electricidad España
> Hasta Julio 2015 el coste de generación de la electricidad ha subido un 30% respecto al precio medio en el mismo período del año 2014; ¿ Que ha cambiado de un año al otro?
> ...


Extraido del siguiente link: http://solartradex.com/blog/5-verdad...l-autoconsumo/

----------

NoRegistrado (06-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las energías renovables abaratan el precio de la electricidad, o no... según la estrucutra del mercado y el mecanismo de fijación de precios.

En un sistema marginal como el nuestro sí. Si no recuerdo mal primero entra la nuclear y la hidráulica "fija". Después van las renovables y el resto de la demanda se cubre con el carbón y ciclos combinados. La nuclear y las renovables entran siempre a coste cero y las últimas en entrar hasta cubrir la demanda, es decir el carbón y los ciclos combinados son las que marcan el precio de la electricidad en la subasta. Dado que estas últimas son las que fijan el precio, es evidente que a mayor uso del carbón y ciclos combinados, mayor coste en la subasta debido a los costes de funcionamiento y al precio de los combustibles.

Pero en otros tipos de sistemas en donde cada tipo de energía se pagase a su coste real de operación y sin subvenciones de por medio, el cual consideraría más justo puesto que cada energía compite con el resto en igualdad de condiciones, las energías renovables no abaratarían el precio de la electricidad... más bien al contrario.

Que las renovables son mejores que la energía nuclear, es evidente. Pero la realidad es tozuda, hoy por hoy la energía nuclear es más rentable que eólica o la solar.

Lástima de no tener en España un Yangtsé, un Amazonas, o un Paraná  :Frown:

----------

Jonasino (06-oct-2015),Varanya (09-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Lástima de no tener en España un Yangtsé, un Amazonas, o un Paraná


Entonces seríamos 200 millones en lugar de 45, y los secaríamos. No me cabe la menor duda.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

> Las energías renovables abaratan el precio de la electricidad, o no... según la estrucutra del mercado y el mecanismo de fijación de precios.


En un mercado de libre competencia con diferentes tecnologías de suministro de energía con estados de madurez diferentes, es de los pocos métodos plausibles en los que se permite la competencia entre tecnologías, empujándolas a mejorar sus diferentes eficiencias.




> Pero en otros tipos de sistemas en donde cada tipo de energía se pagase a su coste real de operación y sin subvenciones de por medio, el cual consideraría más justo puesto que cada energía compite con el resto en igualdad de condiciones, las energías renovables no abaratarían el precio de la electricidad... más bien al contrario.


No estoy para nada de acuerdo, si una tecnología es madura, es mucho más eficiente que aquella que está por desarrollar, requiriendo un mayor esfuerzo de capital y tiempo. Se generaría un mercado poco competitivo en los que siempre ganarían los mismos(y perderíamos los usuarios). Si no se facilita el desarrollo de nuevas técnicas, al nuevo factor competitivo le costaría mucho más desarrollarse, y al final se perdería tiempo y ahorro económico y energético. 

Dicho de otro modo, la energía nuclear se habría desarrollado si no se hubiesen invertido capitales ingentes de dinero para su desarrollo?. Me sabría decir cuanta inversión se ha hecho en investigación nuclear en el último siglo pagada por todos? Mire lo que cuesta sólo probar la tecnología de fusión en Francia, y eso que ni se sabe si será útil/posible o no, eso lo están pagando las compañías eléctricas o los estados? Ni siquiera el país mas desarrollado puede permitirse semejante inversión, al final es una alianza internacional.




> Que las renovables son mejores que la energía nuclear, es evidente. Pero la realidad es tozuda, hoy por hoy la energía nuclear es más rentable que eólica o la solar.


Según se mire, a mí desde luego me parece más rentable la eólica o solar. Ya hemos hablado largo y tendido en otros hilos lo de que la nuclear no tiene imputados los mismos costes ni tienen los mismos riesgos ni garantías de seguridad.

----------

NoRegistrado (06-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Dicho de otro modo, la energía nuclear se habría desarrollado si no se hubiesen invertido capitales ingentes de dinero para su desarrollo?. Me sabría decir cuanta inversión se ha hecho en investigación nuclear en el último siglo pagada por todos? Mire lo que cuesta sólo probar la tecnología de fusión en Francia, y eso que ni se sabe si será útil/posible o no, eso lo están pagando las compañías eléctricas o los estados? Ni siquiera el país mas desarrollado puede permitirse semejante inversión, al final es una alianza internacional.


En mi modesta opinión creo que la investigación realizada en energía nuclear (pacífica, no de uso militar) es tan buena como la investigación en cualquier campo. Es un signo de avance de la Humanidad. Y un notable incremento en el patrimonio cultural de la misma. Para bien, los tiempos de Miguel Servet se van quedando atras poco a poco.

----------


## termopar

> En mi modesta opinión creo que la investigación realizada en energía nuclear (pacífica, no de uso militar) es tan buena como la investigación en cualquier campo. Es un signo de avance de la Humanidad. Y un notable incremento en el patrimonio cultural de la misma. Para bien, los tiempos de Miguel Servet se van quedando atras poco a poco.


Creo que no entendiste mi párrafo. En ningún momento digo que no se deban estudiar todas las aplicaciones, y todas han tenido su momento; en la segunda mitad del siglo XX, le toco a la nuclear, ahora a las renovables; o incluso a la vez, da igual.

La cuestión venia del concepto que tenia F. Lázaro de que todos los factores competitivos deberían estar en el mercado con su productividad tal y como es, sin concesiones o subvenciones alguna y que no comparto. Creo que eso no sería justo porque se ha invertido mucho mas en un sector, que ahora es bastante maduro, y en el otro aún está verde y con mucho potencial de crecimiento. Las subvenciones ayudan a un avance de la técnica más rápido, para ponerse a la par,y a partir de ahi, a competir en igualdad de oportunidades. Además, este apoyo es en respuesta a una demanda de la sociedad que solicita recursos más sostenibles, menos nocivos y que en España, en concreto, tenemos para dar y tomar, tanto viento como sol, mar y orografía para la hidráulica. Esto conlleva además, más seguridad energética, dependeríamos menos de terceros. Y la competencia es sana para ayudar a bajar el precio de la electricidad.

----------


## Jonasino

> Creo que no entendiste mi párrafo. En ningún momento digo que no se deban estudiar todas las aplicaciones, y todas han tenido su momento; en la segunda mitad del siglo XX, le toco a la nuclear, ahora a las renovables; o incluso a la vez, da igual.


Aclarado. Gracias



> Las subvenciones ayudan a un avance de la técnica más rápido, para ponerse a la par,y a partir de ahi, a competir en igualdad de oportunidades.


Siento no estar en absoluto de acuerdo.Las subvenciones son en si mismas una distorsión del mercado, totalmente lo contrario a competir en igualdad de oportunidades. Y para ejemplos cercanos el carbón.

----------


## termopar

> Siento no estar en absoluto de acuerdo.Las subvenciones son en si mismas una distorsión del mercado, totalmente lo contrario a competir en igualdad de oportunidades. Y para ejemplos cercanos el carbón.


Depende del fin para estas subvenciones. Para mantener puestos de trabajo en zonas localizadas o para implantar una técnica a la que le falta desarrollo?. Son una distorsión del mercado temporal si son bien utilizadas, y sobre todo si los beneficios son exponenciales en caso de conseguir desarrollarse. Véase el desarrollo de ciencia básica, aeroespacial, biomedicina, etc... pero nos estamos yendo del hilo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Entonces, la nuclear, sin las subvenciones del Estado español y el interés en los 60 por su aplicación militar igualmente por parte de Estado, nunca se podría haber desarrollado.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Pero si la subvención a la energía eólica ha sido una claro ejemplo de éxito. Quién puede negarlo. Se está recuperando la inversión e incluso poniendo en dificultades competitivas al resto del sector. Y el de la fotovoltaica cada vez queda menos. Les queda más a la termosolar, marina, etc..

----------

NoRegistrado (09-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Estas son las subvenciones que desde luego no se deberían conceder:
> http://okdiario.com/investigacion/ra...-ministro-8493





> ... pero nos estamos yendo del hilo.


¿Digo o Diego?

----------


## termopar

Pues tienes razón, lo borro que no tiene nada que ver

----------

Jonasino (09-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (09-oct-2015)

----------

